
An iPad 2 Clone, Even Down To The Box - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2011/05/tablet-copied-ipad-2
======
samlevine
Almost anything that is black and shiny and has a rectangular shape looks a
little like an Apple iDevice.

